# Auto Folding Mirror or Replacement



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

So I blasted my passenger mirror base, blinker and housing today in my 2021. Before I go OEM, was wondering if this could be a case for a auto folding retrofit. I have BSM that I do not want to give up, but found this thread.









Power Folding Mirrors


Wow! This seems legit. It has puddle lights too - I imagine those could be activated easily. I wonder how blind spot monitoring would work out with these though. Hmm. Sent from my SM-G965U using TapatalkBased on MK7 experience, aliexpress doesn't carry ones with BSM. I had to order OEM from...




www.vwvortex.com





Anyone recently attempted to get one of those AliExpress kits and use parts of your stock mirrors to keep the BSM? At the very least, any source for a good OEM replacement for the stock mirrors, VW wants $1k for the complete unit lol.

The plan was to order the kit below, but use factory mirror caps with the blind spot sensors, but I’m not sure where in the harness I would have to plug the sensors in or if the new ECMs would be able to support the blind spot monitoring.










316.8US $ 1% OFF|For VW LHD MQB Tiguan MK2 folding electric folding Mirror UPGRADE KIT|Mirror & Covers| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah I have retrofitted power folding mirrors in my wifes 2019 Tiguan (blind spot led integrated into the mirror). I sourced mine from Europe but Aliexpress will work as well.
The blind spot led is just an addon. Its literally two wires which are routed along the existing mirror wiring harness. If your new mirrors do not come with the wires for BSM then you can just transfer it from your old mirrors. Its pretty straight forward once you see it. In your case you will just transfer over BSM indicator with mirror caps. Get TESA wiring cloth tape for nice OEM finish... just FYI

If the door modules are not provisioned for Tiguan they will have to be loaded with Tiguan parameters using ODIS tool.
I documented my retrofit on Ross Tech forum


https://forums.ross-tech.com/index.php?threads/27257/



But honestly its pretty much same as any other power folding retrofit on MQB platform. There is nothing special about Tiguan.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yeah I have retrofitted power folding mirrors in my wifes 2019 Tiguan (blind spot led integrated into the mirror). I sourced mine from Europe but Aliexpress will work as well.
> The blind spot led is just an addon. Its literally two wires which are routed along the existing mirror wiring harness. If your new mirrors do not come with the wires for BSM then you can just transfer it from your old mirrors. Its pretty straight forward once you see it. In your case you will just transfer over BSM indicator with mirror caps. Get TESA wiring cloth tape for nice OEM finish... just FYI
> 
> If the door modules are not provisioned for Tiguan they will have to be loaded with Tiguan parameters using ODIS tool.
> ...


This is exactly what I was looking for! Thank you. One clarification, is there a case where the stock modules work with the retrofit or will new Modules need to be sourced either way?

When I did this on my S5, I did not need new modules for the function to work, but doubt I’ll get as lucky. It looks like you had to source new ones, so I am assuming the easiest method if I do not have ODIS is to find modules with the highlight part number since my car is a SE.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

When it comes to VW and MQB platform they tend to "cheap out" whenever they can. The MQB usually splits modules to either "low line" or "high line". As far as 2019 Tiguan goes, only the SEL Premium models have high line modules to support folding mirrors, ambient lighting etc. Everything else is low line modules
You can check your modules with VCDS. You can see module part numbers in my post.
Side note, my 2010 CC did not require new modules either when I retrofitted some OEM+ goodies.



> the easiest method if I do not have ODIS is to find modules with the highlight part number since my car is a SE.


Yes the easiest thing to do is to source used highline modules from a Tiguan


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I wouldn't generally say VW cheaps out in this case. I think of it as the right level of complexity and feature set for the right application. 99.99% of users are not going to upgrade their door hardware to warrant the higher level of module.


----------



## 9.5digits (Feb 4, 2019)

My wife has a MK7 TDI and lost two mirrors in the first couple weeks of ownership. I bought the folding mirrors and OBD eleven to program them but it didn't work because it's an early edition MK7 and the modules won't accommodate the folding feature. 
She's been driving for nearly two years without folding the mirrors (because the folding mirrors won't fold manually) and I'm just waiting for her to get hit then I'll hear all about it. 
Thanks to you, I've just ordered two modules from this site, hopefully they'll work. I'll find out in January as they're coming on the slow boat from China. 
Thank you.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Ordered the kit in my first post, will report back in a few weeks if there was any hiccups during instal. Looks as if this one comes with the correct modules to avoid having to do anything special.

Total was $378 which was the same cost for one side of an OEM mirror so in the end I’ll get auto folding for the same price as replacing the manual mirror and swap over the OEM components that matter anyway, housing, side assist and glass.

Also ordered sequential side markers as well. Now does anyone have a source for black mirror caps with the side assist cut out? I don’t think I damaged my passenger side, but want to find a source just in case. Only ones I were able to find came in carbon and I just want gloss black.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Ill believe the passenger mirror motor will have mirror memory functionality as well. Youll just have to enable with VCDS or similar tool. The passenger mirror will tilt down when car is in reverse so you can see the curb.


Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Report back if those AliExpress modules will "just work". I am very curious. Sometimes they have to be paparemeterized with ODIS

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Report back if those AliExpress modules will "just work". I am very curious. Sometimes they have to be paparemeterized with ODIS
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Will do! I don’t have high hopes that they will, but haven’t been able to find used Tiguan high line modules yet, so might have to instal abs bring to VW to update the coding via ODIS for me.

EDIT:
Seller said since I have blind spot I should not need to swap modules at all, but will check the number on stock module before swapping them.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Jester2893 said:


> Will do! I don’t have high hopes that they will, but haven’t been able to find used Tiguan high line modules yet, so might have to instal abs bring to VW to update the coding via ODIS for me.
> 
> EDIT:
> Seller said since I have blind spot I should not need to swap modules at all, but will check the number on stock module before swapping them.


Do you have VCDS, you can check right now.
But again blind spot wiring does not even go through door modules. The two wires that go to blind spot monitor led are just clipped to it. Unless things changed in latest Tiguans...

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Do you have VCDS, you can check right now.
> But again blind spot wiring does not even go through door modules. The two wires that go to blind spot monitor led are just clipped to it. Unless things changed in latest Tiguans...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I have OBD-Eleven, I’ll have to confirm the steps to see how I can get the serial number of the module.


----------



## bakedziti (Mar 31, 2021)

Any updates?


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

bakedziti said:


> Any updates?


Mirror bases just arrived today, I’m for the led blinkers to come in and then I will proceed with install. Hopefully in the next few weeks I can get it all squared away and will update here.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Update:

Mirrors did not actually include new modules despite the picture showing they did. I emailed the seller for details to see if it was an oversight or not.

I also scanned my car and this is what was provided “5Q4959393N” which contrary to what the seller said my 2021 Tiguan with Blind Spot in mirrors will require new modules. He was nice enough to include the harness for the blind spot mirrors for me though.

EDIT: Seller is sticking to his statement that I do not have to get new modules. Going to attempt to do the instal and see what happens I guess..

Side note just in case, anyone know how to source modules that just work with out having to recode? I only have limited OBD-Elleven capabilities.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Jester2893 said:


> Update:
> 
> Mirrors did not actually include new modules despite the picture showing they did. I emailed the seller for details to see if it was an oversight or not.
> 
> ...


393 indicates low line module. I dont think this module will work. You need 593 module as indicated in my DYI.
But I am curious to see your experiment on 2021 model.

One dead give away is to simply inspect the pins inside the matting connector on the module. The 393 modules are missing pins for folding motor, etc. If you dont have a pin on your door module for every wire on the mirror connector then it won't work. 

High line modules for Tiguan are hard to find online. I found some on European websites but shipping and communication barrier makes it difficult to get.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Few Updates:

seller sent the new modules, they were the wrong ones and did not fit my plug.

bases were installed and fit fine, as we all thought my stock modules DO NOT work with the auto folding as I tried to do some coding and nothing worked, though I can’t figure out how to do the coding to get them to show in the radio screen, need to do some more reading.

will update when I come to a solution with the seller about new modules and see where this goes.

for now I have to try to source new mirror caps with the blind spot hole, can’t seem to find anything black so might have to go OEM and get it painted


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Jester2893 said:


> Few Updates:
> 
> seller sent the new modules, they were the wrong ones and did not fit my plug.
> 
> ...


Real quick 

My ross tech DYI discusses coding needed and how to get infotainment menu.
Your existing plug will not fit the highline module. Supply and ground pins are rotated. You will need new plugs and repin. Can you post pictures of the new modules you got?


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Real quick
> 
> My ross tech DYI discusses coding needed and how to get infotainment menu.
> Your existing plug will not fit the highline module. Supply and ground pins are rotated. You will need new plugs and repin. Can you post pictures of the new modules you got?


New and old module, the third connector has pins of different orientation. I just assumed it was the wrong module, but after reading your DIY again, maybe this is in fact the depin you mentioned? I thought it was going to be swapping two wires not because the pins were adjusted.

Where did you get your connector, I didn’t see a part number in your DIY? What tools do you use to depin?


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Anyone know how to find the part number of the plug? I wasn’t able to find it on a parts diagram.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry, i did not see your earlier post. Ill look today and ill post it

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

That connector is 1K0 971 975 . Its similar to the one that is on your door but pin 19 and 20 are horizontal. You need two, one for each module of course

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Post back when you repin that connector and try new modules. I am very curious if AliExpress modules are provisioned already. I would be surprised but if they were but who knows

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 9.5digits (Feb 4, 2019)

I had no issues with the plugs or pins. I coded mine last night. Did a half assed job of it. Mirrors fold and they adjust fine, door locks (non driver's) don't work on the second press, takes a few presses of the button. Also the turn signal light on the mirror doesn't flash when in use. Turn signal my wife can live without but the door locks is a different story. I tried coding with the OBD eleven but it didn't work. My Autel worked but by time I got to the passenger door the original module stopped working so I took the code off the driver's module and it worked.

Modules have been on the car for a few weeks now, issues I'm having now have been there before the coding got done. Mirrors wouldn't fold before coding. If it were my car I wouldn't mind but it's my wife's and you know how that goes. I don't want to bring it to a dealer because as a BMW tech, if somebody came here with bull**** mirrors and modules and wanted them programmed to the car we'd tell them where to go. Anybody know anyone in the New York area that can program this car's door modules properly? MK7 TDI Golf.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Are your "new" modules used? And did they come from the same vehicle? 
This thread is for Tiguan so there could be some differences on Golfs.
Anyway, if modules are used from a golf then few changes in long coding should be good sufficient. Find autoscan from a golf which came with mirrors from factory

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 9.5digits (Feb 4, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> Are your "new" modules used? And did they come from the same vehicle?
> This thread is for Tiguan so there could be some differences on Golfs.
> Anyway, if modules are used from a golf then few changes in long coding should be good sufficient. Find autoscan from a golf which came with mirrors from factory
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


It's because of this thread that I got the modules, bought them from the same place after seeing it. They were new. Coding was all zeros apart from one 5 in the middle. I'll get it sorted in the New Year.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> That connector is 1K0 971 975 . Its similar to the one that is on your door but pin 19 and 20 are horizontal. You need two, one for each module of course
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk





OEMplusCC said:


> Post back when you repin that connector and try new modules. I am very curious if AliExpress modules are provisioned already. I would be surprised but if they were but who knows
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I appreciate the information. I went ahead and ordered two connectors from FCP.

I have never depinned a electrical connection before, will this do the trick or is there a better tool for it?









Amazon.com: Vignee 60pcs Terminal Removal Tool kit,Pins Terminals Puller Repair Removal Tools for Car Pin Extractor Electrical Wiring Crimp Connectors,Key Extractor Connector Depinning Tool Set : Automotive


Buy Vignee 60pcs Terminal Removal Tool kit,Pins Terminals Puller Repair Removal Tools for Car Pin Extractor Electrical Wiring Crimp Connectors,Key Extractor Connector Depinning Tool Set: Electrical System Tools - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com







9.5digits said:


> I had no issues with the plugs or pins. I coded mine last night. Did a half assed job of it. Mirrors fold and they adjust fine, door locks (non driver's) don't work on the second press, takes a few presses of the button. Also the turn signal light on the mirror doesn't flash when in use. Turn signal my wife can live without but the door locks is a different story. I tried coding with the OBD eleven but it didn't work. My Autel worked but by time I got to the passenger door the original module stopped working so I took the code off the driver's module and it worked.
> 
> Modules have been on the car for a few weeks now, issues I'm having now have been there before the coding got done. Mirrors wouldn't fold before coding. If it were my car I wouldn't mind but it's my wife's and you know how that goes. I don't want to bring it to a dealer because as a BMW tech, if somebody came here with bull**** mirrors and modules and wanted them programmed to the car we'd tell them where to go. Anybody know anyone in the New York area that can program this car's door modules properly? MK7 TDI Golf.


Glad this worked right away for you! The first time I ordered, the seller forgot the modules and then just sent me out replacements. I think that is the reason as the seller never asked me for my car model and just sent modules that are not the same plug type as noted previously.


----------

